# How many can you name?



## GFR (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

Which is you?


----------



## GFR (Dec 10, 2011)

I took the photo.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 10, 2011)

i see Arnold
!


----------



## GFR (Dec 11, 2011)

Here are a few, see if you can find them.

Arnold
Franco
Frank Zane
Christine Zane
Boyer Coe
Zabo
Lydia ( Zabo's wife)
Chris Dickerson
Dave Draper


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 11, 2011)

i saw all you listed...cept the girls


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

Fantastic photo!


----------



## lav.katherine (Dec 13, 2011)

I can only recognize Arnold.


----------



## wisco (Dec 14, 2011)

There are a few I recognize but can't pin a name on them.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 14, 2011)

hey gfr...bob just put out a second legends mag


----------



## chucko (Dec 14, 2011)

Matthew McConaughey in the upper left with the blonde.
Bruce Willis in the front row (next to Draper)


----------



## caaraa (Dec 14, 2011)

Old pic.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 21, 2011)

KOS, picked up Legends 2. Great issue. For the life of me I can't find the mag now. 



chucko said:


> Matthew McConaughey in the upper left with the blonde.
> Bruce Willis in the front row (next to Draper)



LOL 

Is Dave Draper's wife in there somewhere? Don't know when he married.






Forgot to number the guy giving Chris Dickerson the devil horns.


----------

